# Moss ball, ghost shrimp, snail or bubbler??



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

I have hear of all of these one the site and their sucses storys. I have a 2gal kritter keeper, a light, no heater (non is needed its 73 right now) and no filter. 

I would just LOVE a friend for him without going bigger with the tank. 

*can someone please give me info of these things?*


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

You can add a moss ball AND a ghost shrimp (if your tank has a cover, the shrimps like to jump), moss balls elp eliminate ammonia and provide oxygen while the shrimps eat fallen food and have a bio-load of almost 0
the tank isnt big enough for a snail though (poop machines)


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

hehe poop machines.I have a cover  Is bio-load poo? X3 How do I care for them? What dose a moss ball do? 

hehehe so many questons!!!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Dozzem said:


> hehe poop machines.I have a cover  Is bio-load poo? X3 How do I care for them? What dose a moss ball do?
> 
> hehehe so many questons!!!


lol, yup, bio-load is poop... not much to care for, they eat fallen pellets or flakes, if your betta's like my girl (complete food hog) I feed her and then toss something in for the shrimps (flake food and sometimes a pea... make sure your betta doesnt eat it!)
Be careful with them durng water changes, they will jump the SECOND they get (if you use a netto get them out, keep your hand over the net, if youput thm in a container, put a lid on it)
moss balls are just a fuzzy plant, they breath in CO2 and release oxygen (which fish breath) they also "eat" the ammonia, and absorb a lot of debris (poop, once a week or so you just have to put them in a seperate container and GENTLY squeze them to getany gunk out) there is a thread about moss ball care you can read

oh, and the shimp will "groom" the moss ball


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

That sounds AWESOmE! I would love them both! hehehehehe 

I have to go find them. Would they be at petco? How long do they live? Would moss balls be in a packege? hehee more questions!


----------



## ozakiakemi (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey guys! Quick question on the moss ball. Are they different than Marimos? I bought not long time ago micro marimbas, that turned out to be moss, and they disintegrated. Another thing that happen was that the algae in my tank is always present, sometimes a lot, sometimes ok, but always there. Do u think that the moss balls were responsible for my algae build up?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Dozzem said:


> That sounds AWESOmE! I would love them both! hehehehehe
> 
> I have to go find them. Would they be at petco? How long do they live? Would moss balls be in a packege? hehee more questions!


Im not sure if they are at petco... I have never been to a petco and I have no idea where one is, but most petstores now sell both.
Ghost shrimp usually live 1-2 years, but before they die they turn WHITE, like paper, so when you go to buy one, dont get a white one
Im not sure about moss balls...
My moss balls I got from petsmart and they came in cups similiar to the ones you get bettas in


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

ozakiakemi said:


> Hey guys! Quick question on the moss ball. Are they different than Marimos? I bought not long time ago micro marimbas, that turned out to be moss, and they disintegrated. Another thing that happen was that the algae in my tank is always present, sometimes a lot, sometimes ok, but always there. Do u think that the moss balls were responsible for my algae build up?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


moss balls and the marimos balls are the same thing, I have heard cases of them disenegrating, though this is normally due to fish shredding them (some fish find them to be better toys then friends) also, when moss balls get sick (when they turn brownish or light greenish due to sickness or lac of light/food they will pretty much fall apart)
From what I have heard (and from my experiance) the presence of a moss ball reduces algea, if your tank is in direct contact with sunlight the that would cause the algea

oh, can you post pictures of the algea?
is it fuzzy?
cause moss balls have been known to "fall apart" and then root theirselves on decorations

*its easier to think of these plants as living things as they have a tendency to have a mind of their own*


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

My moss balls are planning world domination.

I have 5 although one went MIA on me. I have the nano moss balls (they are small, less then 1 inch across) but i got them off ebay from a seller in malaysia. I think i seen them at petco once.


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

Cool  I have a petco and a petsmart in my area! Petco is easery to get to thou. Thanks ALL :3


----------



## ninjaofthe9seas (Jul 6, 2011)

Since shrimp were brought up, can you have more than one? I had a snail before in my 5gal, but shrimp seem kinda neat too, but they're so small i dont want just one. And would they get sucked up by the filter? XP


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

*moss ball*

[email protected] petsmart...the stores in my area have them on sale for $5.99 till 8/21


----------

